# Appaloosa Mare, just turned 4- Critique!



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I love her color :!:


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

omg I love her color also. She's so pretty

Her neck is awfully thick, and she appears to be pigeon chested...but other than that she looks great!!!

She's a cutie!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

what a gorgeous app! Her coloring is very unique!

The only thing i see to be a littl off, is that her front head looks heavier than her hind end. But she just turned 4, so things can change

quick tip for her little appy tail. Get some MTG or a good conditioner and put it in her tail. loosely braid it, fold it up into itself and then vetwrap it. AKPaintlover told me about this and i've been doing it with my app for a couple months now and her tail got longer and thicker!


Happy Belated Birthday Velvet!!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

SonnyWimps said:


> omg I love her color also. She's so pretty
> 
> Her neck is awfully thick, and she appears to be pigeon chested...but other than that she looks great!!!
> 
> She's a cutie!!


Thank you! She was born plain chocolate brown, and has turned all these colors; her spots are still getting bigger.
I love her neck, I can't stand scrawny necks, and hers isn't thick in width, but just up and down.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> what a gorgeous app! Her coloring is very unique!
> 
> The only thing i see to be a littl off, is that her front head looks heavier than her hind end. But she just turned 4, so things can change
> 
> ...


I've been hearing so much about MTG, I found some in our hardware store and am going to try it as soon as I can go back and get it.
 Thankyou!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

WildFeathers said:


> appylover31803 said:
> 
> 
> > what a gorgeous app! Her coloring is very unique!
> ...


your welcome! Vega had such a tiny scrawny tail when i got her. This is what it looks like now. I had just taken out the braid so it's not as straight as it normally would be


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I absolutely L-O-V-E her build and color!!! amazing color, you are so lucky to have her look that nice at only 4! I wish all horses were like that ha ha ha


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2007)

*appy*

Hey is she registered she is really good looking and looks a lot like the old original appy line i use to be in to the old style apps till they started crossing QT and TBs in to the line to get the slick lines and tall horses but i love the neck and the color


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Has a very straight neck. Goose rump. The Point of croup and the hip bone look odd to me. She is deffinetly heavier on the front end then the back. Meaning she will move off the forehand rather then the hind. Which isn't all bad if your not showing :wink: Has a cock-throttled neck. Meaning where the head meets the neck is very abrupt, too abrupt, forming a right angle instead of a curve. Which tends to constrict the windpipe. Also can cause compression of the larynx, when a horse is galloping it hinders the ability to breathe and hence its speed. It restricts its airflow. Looks like she has un-even hamms. Very pretty color


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Personally, I don't like her appearance so much, although she looks like a sweetie. Her neck doesn't appeal to me, her front end seems too big for her hind quarters. I don't like her chest, how it ties in with her neck. I don't really like how her withers tie into her neck either.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> [quote="your welcome! Vega had such a tiny scrawny tail when i got her. This is what it looks like now. I had just taken out the braid so it's not as straight as it normally would be


Oh man! That's amazing, I can't wait to try. Thankyou!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: appy*



Dave said:


> Hey is she registered she is really good looking and looks a lot like the old original appy line i use to be in to the old style apps till they started crossing QT and TBs in to the line to get the slick lines and tall horses but i love the neck and the color


yep she's registered, Velvet Dakota King is her name. I love the old style, and I agree completely, Quarter horses and Thoroughbreds are just fine, but Appaloosas should stay Appaloosas


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Has a very straight neck. Goose rump. The Point of croup and the hip bone look odd to me. She is deffinetly heavier on the front end then the back. Meaning she will move off the forehand rather then the hind. Which isn't all bad if your not showing :wink: Has a cock-throttled neck. Meaning where the head meets the neck is very abrupt, too abrupt, forming a right angle instead of a curve. Which tends to constrict the windpipe. Also can cause compression of the larynx, when a horse is galloping it hinders the ability to breathe and hence its speed. It restricts its airflow. Looks like she has un-even hamms. Very pretty color


Haha, never heard of a goose rump; explain please


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Its hard for me to explain in my own words, so i'll have to wait till i get home for text book definition


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Well its not text book definiton but i figured out how to explain it in my own words. The point of hip is much higher then normal, and the butt dives down into attaching itsself to the tail. So its like a downhill slope.


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Well its not text book definiton but i figured out how to explain it in my own words. The point of hip is much higher then normal, and the butt dives down into attaching itsself to the tail. So its like a downhill slope.


Oh ok, I know what you mean, like a lot of draft horses. 
As for the hip- remember her left leg is cocked, making her right hip stick out.


----------

